# Help identifying a Schwinn Collegiate



## StrudelNinja (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey all, some help would be appreciated. I'm trying to register my bike, and my local police want to know both the model number and serial number of my bike. I can tell via googling that it's a 1970, 71, or 74 Collegiate. I'm pretty sure it's a 1970 though (comparing to http://bikecatalogs.org/SCHWINN/1970/Catalog/FULL/1970_12.jpg ). If I measured correctly (top of seat tube to middle of crank?) it's a 19" frame, 26" tires, 5 speed. I'm assuming the color is original paint, as the outline of where it said Collegiate on the frame is still barely visible up-close. I've found two numbers stamped into the frame near the handlebars - DN555019 and C14089. Can anyone help me pin down the specific model number, or information on what those numbers are/which is the serial, if either? I've attached a photo, if it helps. Thanks!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 4, 2013)

*Welcome*

Your collie gate was made in April of 1977. Hope this helps.


----------



## Metacortex (Sep 4, 2013)

StrudelNinja said:


> DN555019




That is the frame serial number, which means that the frame was built (or at least the headtube portion was stamped) in April 1977. To determine the actual bike mfg. date the headbadge should have a 4-digit stamped number which will tell you the ordinal day and year the bike itself was built (dddY). 





For example, the headbadge on this 1979 Collegiate is stamped 1729, which means it was built on Thursday June 21st, 1979.


----------



## StrudelNinja (Sep 4, 2013)

Metacortex said:


> That is the frame serial number, which means that the frame was built (or at least the headtube portion was stamped) in April 1977. To determine the actual bike mfg. date the headbadge should have a 4-digit stamped number which will tell you the ordinal day and year the bike itself was built (dddY).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mine says 0238 - so that would mean January 23, 1978?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 4, 2013)

The 8 is the last number of the year not the first so Jan 23 1978


----------



## StrudelNinja (Sep 4, 2013)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> The 8 is the last number of the year not the first so Jan 23 1978




Yeah, I realized that when I was washing a dish in the kitchen, heh.


----------



## StrudelNinja (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm also a bit confused - I have the drop bars of a sport, but splash guards of a tourist. Should I assume that at some point, pieces from two bikes were cobbled together into one?


----------



## Metacortex (Sep 4, 2013)

StrudelNinja said:


> Mine says 0238 - so that would mean January 23, 1978?




Yes indeed, that also indicates this as a '78 model even though the frame was made 8 or 9 months earlier.



> I have the drop bars of a sport, but splash guards of a tourist. Should I assume that at some point, pieces from two bikes were cobbled together into one?




It was very common during that time for dealers to install the fenders on the sport models. The '77 catalog page even specifically listed chrome fenders as optional on the Collegiate Sport.


----------

